

Why Investors are Fatigued and What This Means for Startups - techvibes
http://www.techvibes.com/blog/investors-fatigued-startups-2012-10-19

======
TheCL
A very different opinion from the usual stance on the current state of the
angel community.

------
CBeau
Some refreshing honesty from an angel - good article

